# Solved: Bad Image error upon logging into my computer



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2700K CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16346 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series, -1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 114243 MB, Free - 7332 MB; Z: Total - 1907599 MB, Free - 1413171 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., Z77X-D3H
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security 2012, Updated and Enabled

Recently my computer was updating and i accidently turned it off while it was installing updates before it shutsdown and now as soon as i enter my password i get this error 
C:\windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error.
The look of my desktop and toolbars have a different colour now light/sky blue instead of darker blue its always had before.

I tried running sfc scan in command prompt (with admin rights) but it tells me there is corrupt files that it cannot repair, i also tried a system restore but my computer doesn't have any restore points. My computer is also rather new so i didn't do a backup yet.

Can anyone help me with this or do i just have to reinstall my windows?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do Windows Update again. It might be able to continue from where it stopped.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

It just tells me windows is up to date.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Have you tried the update troubleshooter? 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2714434

RF123


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

rainforest123 said:


> Have you tried the update troubleshooter?
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2714434
> 
> RF123


Ran that and it said
Potential Windows Update Database error detected 0x80070002 - Fixed
Windows Update components must be repaired - Fixed
Security files are not registered - Fixed
Could not view the detailed information as i get a bad image error when i press it.

I restarted my computer and ran the updater again and i am still getting the same bad image error on start up and for some programs.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> Could not view the detailed information as i get a bad image error


Do you mean that the error msg is "bad image error"?

Please provide a screen shot.

Use W7's snipping tool, or follow the instructions, below
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Use-Snipping-Tool-to-capture-screen-shots

or
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/

screenshot

On your keyboard, look for a key labeled "print screen" OR "PrtSc" OR "PRN SCN" or some variation.
When you want to capture that which is displayed, press the print screen button. 
Open Paint [ start > programs / all programs > accessories > paint [ rarely MS Paint]
Maximize Paint
left click "edit"
Left click "paste"
file > save as.
Save the file to any location of your choice. 
File name: your choice, for example: "filename"
save as type: left click down pointing arrow. Left click jpg / jpeg
Left click "save" / "ok".

The file name has now been saved as filename.jpg [ or filename.jpeg ].

Return to the thread. 
Left click "go advanced".

Left click "manage attachments"
left click "browse"
browse to the location, on your computer, where you saved "filename.jpg"
Left click filename.jpg
left click "open"
left click Upload"
close window of upload screen after the file has been uploaded.

enter text into the reply area.
left click "submit"

If there is information on the screen that you don't want to display, you can use the eraser [ looks like a bar of soap, left column, 2nd from the top. You can remove *large* areas by clicking on the dotted outline column button, top, right column, then drag your mouse while holding down left mouse button ] to surround that which you don't want displayed. Then, press "delete" on your keyboard. *Then* save.

Best of success.
RF123


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is that screenshot. i get a similar one when i start my computer as well

Thanks for the help so far i hope i can get this sorted out, reinstalling would be troublesome.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the screen shot.

Please see: 
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/d3d10_1-dll-not-found-missing-error.htm

*I can NOT stress the following enough!*
Important: Do not download d3d10_1.dll from one of those DLL download sites. There are many reasons why downloading a DLL file is a bad idea. If you need a copy of d3d10_1.dll, it's best to obtain it from its original, legitimate source.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

From the above link:


> 10.Use a free registry cleaner to repair d3d10_1.dll related issues in the registry. A free registry cleaner program may be able to help by removing invalid d3d10_1.dll registry entries that might be causing the DLL error.


*Please disregard that step. *


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

_._


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply.

I tried the steps listed on the website you provided but none of them have fixed my issue.

I think i will just reinstall my windows and start fresh.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

If you run the small tool below we may find a copy of the defective file which we can then replace and your problem should be solved. Switching off during the installation of the update has probably damaged the file, but there should be a copy of the old version on the system. That will be a lot quicker than a re-install.

Please download *SystemLook* for your operating system from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.


*Link 1: SystemLook (32-bit)*
Link 2: SystemLook (32-bit)

*Link 1: SystemLook (64-bit)*
Link 2: SystemLook (64-bit)


Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
_*Vista*/*Windows 7* users right-click and select Run As Administrator_.
Copy and paste everything in the codebox below into the main textfield:

```
:filefind
d3d10_1.dll
```

Click the Look button to start the scan.
When finished, a Notepad window will open SystemLook.txt with the results of the search and save a copy on your Desktop.
Please copy and paste the contents of that log in your next reply.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Alright here is the results

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 18:05 on 04/03/2013 by Cam
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "d3d10_1.dll"
C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 194560 bytes	[12:28 27/02/2013]	[19:20 13/01/2013] 988C712413A9861D6B896AB270AD8C6C
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[12:28 27/02/2013]	[19:48 13/01/2013] 3C1936A12C62254F914A01BBC6A8DC69
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_ae4f82d4c031a13b\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 197120 bytes	[23:41 13/07/2009]	[01:40 14/07/2009] D63BEE2A8B22482F7080A8D3F2E1A733
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17544_none_ae2f1310c049f50e\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 197120 bytes	[06:36 27/06/2012]	[11:09 17/01/2011] E1374D37477322D4956604711008C69D
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21643_none_aeb7af91d9687b81\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 197120 bytes	[06:36 27/06/2012]	[06:19 17/01/2011] 71EE52D3B12CFADADE01044C3EA46D9A
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.16492_none_9f6794084b5ae01c\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 194560 bytes	[12:28 27/02/2013]	[19:20 13/01/2013] 988C712413A9861D6B896AB270AD8C6C
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_5230e75107d43005\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[23:27 13/07/2009]	[01:15 14/07/2009] 6E05F39AF5B91CEE0D2A84501EEEDBD8
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17544_none_5210778d07ec83d8\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[06:36 27/06/2012]	[05:47 17/01/2011] 2DE90400A63818FA38C4C5C9ADB166BF
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21643_none_5299140e210b0a4b\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[06:36 27/06/2012]	[05:36 17/01/2011] 6C467D0074067C13E814EBD456FC90B7
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.16492_none_4348f88492fd6ee6\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[12:28 27/02/2013]	[19:48 13/01/2013] 3C1936A12C62254F914A01BBC6A8DC69

-= EOF =-


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I found the update that included making changes to DirectX which is related to the problem file.

The best way to deal with this is remove the update that went wrong and then allow Windows Update to reinstall it, that way we can be sure that any other components that may have been damaged will be rectified.

Click on Start, Control Panel, Windows Update. Click on Installed Updates in the bottom left corner, scroll down the list and you will see a heading for: Microsoft Windows, a few lines below it you should see this: Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2670838) with the date 27/02/2013. Right click on it and click on Uninstall. Accept any prompts that may appear and allow it to uninstall.

When done reboot the system and go back into Windows Update and click on Check for Updates and allow then to install. That should fix the problem, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Could not locate KB2670838


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Don't do a search for it using the search box, just open Installed Updates as I directed and wait for the list to populate, if you still cannot find it go from Programs and Features in the Control Panel and then click on Show Installed Updates and see if the list will appear.

If you still cannot locate it, go here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2670838 and download the update from the link provided just below "How to obtain this update" .

Let me know how it goes and describe any problem/s you may encounter.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Still can't find the update and the update i downloaded from Microsoft says

"This update is not applicable to you computer"

I also get an error for Xfire now when i try to open it as well except that one is for D3D10Warp.dll. It doesn't always get this error though.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That download does apply to your system, but which one did you download, if you got the 32bit version then that would explain the problem as you have 64bit Windows. Have another go at it and make sure you get the download that has 64 on the end of the name not the 86. If it still won't work then continue with this below, if it does work then no need to go any further.

Lets try a file replacement with an older version, if you still get errors we will have to use System Restore.

Please download *OTM by OldTimer*. Save it to your desktop.

Double click *OTM.exe* to start the tool.


*Copy* the text in the code box below to the clipboard by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):


```
:Processes
explorer.exe

:Files
C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll | C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.16492_none_9f6794084b5ae01c\d3d10_1. dll /replace

:Commands
[createrestorepoint]
[emptyflash]
[emptytemp]
[resethosts]
[reboot]
```

 Return to OTM, right click in the *"Paste Instructions for Items to be Moved"* window (under the yellow bar) and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
All your desktop icons will disappear as the scan begins. It should complete within a few minutes.
Once complete you may see a box appear asking you to Restart the system to complete the file removal, accept it and it will reboot.
Even if that box does not appear the system should reboot as the command is included in the script.
When the system has come back to the desktop a Notepad document will open, please copy and paste that into your next post.

-- Note: The logs are saved here: C:\_OTM\MovedFiles


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok done. Here is the log, my AVG said OTM was a trojan though.

All processes killed
========== PROCESSES ==========
No active process named explorer.exe was found!
========== FILES ==========
File C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.16492_none_9f6794084b5ae01c\d3d10_1. dll not found.
========== COMMANDS ==========
Restore point Set: OTM Restore Point

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Cam
->Flash cache emptied: 981 bytes

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Public

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Cam
->Temp folder emptied: 908014591 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 95428447 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 256411624 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 356352 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 364901000 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 4780376 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67697 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 91576093 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 1,642.00 mb

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

OTM by OldTimer - Version 3.1.21.0 log created on 03062013_160622

Files moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

AVG can be a pest with some of our tools, looking at the log there is a good chance it has blocked the file replacement as the log says it could not find the file and the replacement has failed.

Please run OTM exactly as before and make sure AVG is disabled before you run it, post the new log when done.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

AVG was disabled and no alerts were received while OTM was running.

All processes killed
========== PROCESSES ==========
No active process named explorer.exe was found!
========== FILES ==========
File C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.16492_none_9f6794084b5ae01c\d3d10_1. dll not found.
========== COMMANDS ==========
Restore point Set: OTM Restore Point

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: All Users

User: Cam
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Public

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Cam
->Temp folder emptied: 3152443 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 44809 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 218947931 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 21577 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 212.00 mb

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

OTM by OldTimer - Version 3.1.21.0 log created on 03062013_213851

Files moved on Reboot...
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Temp\FXSAPIDebugLogFile.txt moved successfully.

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, something must have changed for that file to be missing, please run the instruction in post 12 again and post the SystemLook log.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 23:48 on 06/03/2013 by Cam
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "d3d10_1.dll"
C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 194560 bytes	[12:28 27/02/2013]	[19:20 13/01/2013] 988C712413A9861D6B896AB270AD8C6C
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[12:28 27/02/2013]	[19:48 13/01/2013] 3C1936A12C62254F914A01BBC6A8DC69
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_ae4f82d4c031a13b\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 197120 bytes	[23:41 13/07/2009]	[01:40 14/07/2009] D63BEE2A8B22482F7080A8D3F2E1A733
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17544_none_ae2f1310c049f50e\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 197120 bytes	[06:36 27/06/2012]	[11:09 17/01/2011] E1374D37477322D4956604711008C69D
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21643_none_aeb7af91d9687b81\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 197120 bytes	[06:36 27/06/2012]	[06:19 17/01/2011] 71EE52D3B12CFADADE01044C3EA46D9A
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.16492_none_9f6794084b5ae01c\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 194560 bytes	[12:28 27/02/2013]	[19:20 13/01/2013] 988C712413A9861D6B896AB270AD8C6C
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_5230e75107d43005\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[23:27 13/07/2009]	[01:15 14/07/2009] 6E05F39AF5B91CEE0D2A84501EEEDBD8
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17544_none_5210778d07ec83d8\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[06:36 27/06/2012]	[05:47 17/01/2011] 2DE90400A63818FA38C4C5C9ADB166BF
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21643_none_5299140e210b0a4b\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[06:36 27/06/2012]	[05:36 17/01/2011] 6C467D0074067C13E814EBD456FC90B7
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_7.1.7601.16492_none_4348f88492fd6ee6\d3d10_1.dll	--a---- 161792 bytes	[12:28 27/02/2013]	[19:48 13/01/2013] 3C1936A12C62254F914A01BBC6A8DC69

-= EOF =-


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The file is there so the problem is a mystery, lets try to replace the bad version with a different one.

Run OTM again, just as you did before, and use this script:


```
:Processes
explorer.exe

:Files
C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll | C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17544_none_ae2f1310c049f50e\d3d10_1. dll /replace

:Commands
[createrestorepoint]

[reboot]
```


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Ran OTM with AVG off and the system rebooted but i still get the error when i log in.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Please post the log from OTM.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry, it didn't come up automatically.

========== PROCESSES ==========
No active process named explorer.exe was found!
========== FILES ==========
File C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-directx-direct3d10.1_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17544_none_ae2f1310c049f50e\d3d10_1. dll not found.
========== COMMANDS ==========
Restore point Set: OTM Restore Point

OTM by OldTimer - Version 3.1.21.0 log created on 03072013_210607


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Not sure what the problem is with this, both the files we have tried to use to replace the bad one are definitely on the system.

Lets see a scan with DDS, it may shine some light on the problem.

Please go Here and follow the instructions to run DDS, then *Copy and Paste* both the logs into your next reply. You need not run HJT or GMER.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

First one
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16464 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.15.2
Run by Cam at 13:10:47 on 2013-03-08
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.61.1033.18.16346.11176 [GMT 11:00]
.
AV: AVG Internet Security 2012 *Enabled/Updated* {5A2746B1-DEE9-F85A-FBCD-ADB11639C5F0}
SP: AVG Internet Security 2012 *Enabled/Updated* {E146A755-F8D3-F7D4-C17D-96C36DBE8F4D}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
FW: AVG Internet Security 2012 *Enabled* {621CC794-9486-F902-D092-0484E8EA828B}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgcsrva.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgfws.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Windows\system32\viakaraokesrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\14.2.0\ToolbarUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Belkin\F7D4101\V1\wlansrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgidsagent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgnsa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgemca.exe
C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\VIA_XHCI\usb3Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
Z:\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Belkin\F7D4101\V1\PBN.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Xfire\Xfire.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\VIA\VIAudioi\VDeck\VDeck.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgcsrva.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Xfire\Xfire.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Xfire\xfire64.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k SDRSVC
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgscana.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgcsrva.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl_v2\uTorrentControl_v2ToolbarHelper.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://search.conduit.com?SearchSource=10&ctid=CT3220468
uURLSearchHooks: uTorrentControl_v2 Toolbar: {7473b6bd-4691-4744-a82b-7854eb3d70b6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl_v2\prxtbuTor.dll
mURLSearchHooks: uTorrentControl_v2 Toolbar: {7473b6bd-4691-4744-a82b-7854eb3d70b6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl_v2\prxtbuTor.dll
mWinlogon: Userinit = userinit.exe
BHO: AVG Safe Search: {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
BHO: uTorrentControl_v2 Toolbar: {7473b6bd-4691-4744-a82b-7854eb3d70b6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl_v2\prxtbuTor.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: AVG Security Toolbar: {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\14.2.0.1\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: <No Name>: {E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39} - LocalServer32 - <no file>
TB: uTorrentControl_v2 Toolbar: {7473B6BD-4691-4744-A82B-7854EB3D70B6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl_v2\prxtbuTor.dll
TB: AVG Security Toolbar: {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\14.2.0.1\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
TB: uTorrentControl_v2 Toolbar: {7473b6bd-4691-4744-a82b-7854eb3d70b6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl_v2\prxtbuTor.dll
uRun: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
uRun: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
uRun: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
uRun: [uTorrent] "Z:\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED
mRun: [HDAudDeck] C:\Program Files (x86)\VIA\VIAudioi\VDeck\VDeck.exe -r
mRun: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun: [USB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe"
mRun: [vProt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe"
mRun: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\Xfire.lnk - C:\Program Files (x86)\Xfire\Xfire.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\BELKIN~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Belkin\F7D4101\V1\PBN.exe
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = dword:1
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
Trusted Zone: clonewarsadventures.com
Trusted Zone: freerealms.com
Trusted Zone: soe.com
Trusted Zone: sony.com
DPF: {0D6709DD-4ED8-40CA-B459-2757AEEF7BEE} - hxxp://download.gigabyte.com.tw/object/Dldrv.ocx
DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - hxxp://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.2.1
TCP: Interfaces\{95832420-239B-4495-A712-D25B7F88F894} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.2.1
TCP: Interfaces\{A161F98F-A346-44C7-8179-47C70A86F192} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.2.1
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
Handler: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\14.2.0\ViProtocol.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-BHO: AVG Do Not Track: {31332EEF-CB9F-458F-AFEB-D30E9A66B6BA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgdtiea.dll
x64-BHO: AVG Safe Search: {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgssiea.dll
x64-Run: [VIAxHCUtl] C:\VIA_XHCI\usb3Monitor.exe
x64-IE: {68BCFFE1-A2DA-4B40-9068-87ECBFC19D16} - {68BCFFE1-A2DA-4B40-9068-87ECBFC19D16} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgdtiea.dll
x64-Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgppa.dll
x64-Handler: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - <orphaned>
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHA;AVGIDSHA;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsha.sys [2012-4-19 28480]
R0 Avgrkx64;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgrkx64.sys [2012-1-31 36944]
R0 iusb3hcs;Intel(R) USB 3.0 Host Controller Switch Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iusb3hcs.sys [2012-6-27 19224]
R1 AppleCharger;AppleCharger;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AppleCharger.sys [2012-6-26 21616]
R1 Avgfwfd;AVG network filter service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgfwd6a.sys [2011-5-23 48992]
R1 Avgldx64;AVG AVI Loader Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx64.sys [2012-11-8 307040]
R1 Avgmfx64;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgmfx64.sys [2011-12-23 47696]
R1 Avgtdia;AVG TDI Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdia.sys [2012-8-24 384352]
R1 avgtp;avgtp;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx64.sys [2012-9-4 39768]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe [2012-12-20 240640]
R2 avgfws;AVG Firewall;C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgfws.exe [2012-12-5 2321560]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgidsagent.exe [2012-11-2 5174392]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe [2012-2-14 193288]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2012-6-26 13592]
R2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [2011-12-8 607456]
R2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe [2012-6-26 161560]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2012-6-26 363800]
R2 VIAKaraokeService;VIA Karaoke digital mixer Service;C:\Windows\System32\ViakaraokeSrv.exe [2012-6-26 27760]
R2 vToolbarUpdater14.2.0;vToolbarUpdater14.2.0;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\14.2.0\ToolbarUpdater.exe [2013-2-20 968880]
R2 WLANBelkinService;Belkin WLAN service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Belkin\F7D4101\V1\wlansrv.exe [2009-12-28 36864]
R3 AtiHDAudioService;AMD Function Driver for HD Audio Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys [2012-11-6 96256]
R3 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsdrivera.sys [2012-12-10 127328]
R3 AVGIDSFilter;AVGIDSFilter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgidsfiltera.sys [2011-12-23 29776]
R3 BCMH43XX;N+ Wireless USB Adapter Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bcmwlhigh664.sys [2009-11-6 838136]
R3 iusb3hub;Intel(R) USB 3.0 Hub Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iusb3hub.sys [2012-6-27 356632]
R3 iusb3xhc;Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iusb3xhc.sys [2012-6-27 789272]
R3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR813x/AR815x PCI-E Ethernet Controller;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\L1C62x64.sys [2012-6-26 104560]
R3 VIAHdAudAddService;VIA High Definition Audio Driver Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\viahduaa.sys [2012-6-26 2184816]
R3 VUSB3HUB;VIA USB 3 Root Hub Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ViaHub3.sys [2012-6-26 205312]
R3 xhcdrv;VIA USB eXtensible Host Controller Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\xhcdrv.sys [2012-6-26 254464]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S3 AppleChargerSrv;AppleChargerSrv;system32\AppleChargerSrv.exe --> system32\AppleChargerSrv.exe [?]
S3 AVG Bonjour Service;AVG Bonjour Service;C:\Windows\TEMP\avgcu_mDNSResponder.exe --> C:\Windows\TEMP\avgcu_mDNSResponder.exe [?]
S3 DAUpdaterSvc;Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater;Z:\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe --> Z:\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe [?]
S3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [2013-2-28 19456]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2013-2-28 57856]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2013-2-28 30208]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-6-27 1255736]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-03-06 05:06:22	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTM
2013-03-03 00:19:39	95648	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2013-03-02 05:13:31	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\softwaredistribution.bak4
2013-03-02 04:53:51	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\softwaredistribution.bak3
2013-03-02 04:36:26	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\softwaredistribution.bak2
2013-03-02 04:31:13	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\softwaredistribution.bak1
2013-02-28 07:42:31	340992	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll
2013-02-28 07:42:31	247808	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\schannel.dll
2013-02-28 07:42:30	96768	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\sspicli.dll
2013-02-28 07:42:30	458712	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cng.sys
2013-02-28 07:42:30	22016	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\secur32.dll
2013-02-28 07:42:30	154480	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2013-02-28 07:42:30	1448448	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll
2013-02-28 07:11:50	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\CheckSur
2013-02-13 13:11:41	996352	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VGX\VGX.dll
2013-02-13 06:51:54	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD AVT
2013-02-13 06:51:52	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP
2013-02-13 04:35:14	5553512	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-02-13 04:35:14	3967848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2013-02-13 04:35:14	3913064	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-02-13 04:35:05	3153408	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2013-02-13 04:35:02	7680	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\instnm.exe
2013-02-13 04:35:02	5120	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wow32.dll
2013-02-13 04:35:02	25600	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\setup16.exe
2013-02-13 04:35:02	215040	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll
2013-02-13 04:35:02	2048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\user.exe
2013-02-13 04:35:02	14336	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntvdm64.dll
2013-02-13 04:34:53	288088	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
2013-02-13 04:34:53	1913192	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2013-02-13 00:26:34	42880	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\xfcodec.dll
2013-02-13 00:26:34	28544	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\xfcodec64.dll
2013-02-12 11:54:46	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Cam\AppData\Local\THQ
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-03-03 00:19:37	861088	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-03-03 00:19:37	782240	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2013-02-28 07:26:06	71024	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-02-28 07:26:06	691568	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-02-20 10:42:07	39768	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtpx64.sys
2013-02-20 06:29:53	281688	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\PnkBstrB.xtr
2013-02-20 06:29:53	281688	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\PnkBstrB.exe
2013-02-15 10:05:49	281688	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\PnkBstrB.ex0
2013-02-03 05:56:08	76888	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\PnkBstrA.exe
2013-01-13 21:17:03	9728	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:17:02	2560	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:16:42	10752	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:12:46	3584	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:21	4096	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:08	5632	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:07	5632	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:07	3072	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 21:11:07	3072	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:35:31	9728	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:35:31	2560	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:35:18	10752	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:32:07	3584	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:48	4096	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:41	5632	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:40	5632	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:40	3072	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:40	3072	---ha-w-	C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-01-13 20:31:00	1247744	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2013-01-13 20:22:22	1988096	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10warp.dll
2013-01-13 20:20:31	293376	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\dxgi.dll
2013-01-13 20:09:00	249856	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10_1core.dll
2013-01-13 20:08:43	220160	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10core.dll
2013-01-13 20:08:35	1504768	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d11.dll
2013-01-13 19:59:04	1643520	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2013-01-13 19:58:28	1175552	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
2013-01-13 19:54:01	604160	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10level9.dll
2013-01-13 19:53:58	207872	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2013-01-13 19:53:14	187392	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\UIAnimation.dll
2013-01-13 19:51:30	2565120	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3d10warp.dll
2013-01-13 19:49:17	363008	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll
2013-01-13 19:48:47	161792	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10_1.dll
2013-01-13 19:46:25	1080832	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10.dll
2013-01-13 19:43:21	1230336	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2013-01-13 19:38:39	333312	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll
2013-01-13 19:38:32	1887232	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3d11.dll
2013-01-13 19:38:21	296960	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3d10core.dll
2013-01-13 19:37:57	3419136	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d2d1.dll
2013-01-13 19:25:04	245248	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2013-01-13 19:24:33	648192	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3d10level9.dll
2013-01-13 19:24:30	221184	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll
2013-01-13 19:20:42	194560	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll
2013-01-13 19:20:04	1238528	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3d10.dll
2013-01-13 19:15:40	1424384	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2013-01-13 19:10:36	3928064	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d2d1.dll
2013-01-13 19:02:06	417792	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\WMPhoto.dll
2013-01-13 18:34:58	364544	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2013-01-13 18:32:43	465920	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\WMPhoto.dll
2013-01-13 18:09:52	522752	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2013-01-13 17:26:42	1158144	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\XpsPrint.dll
2013-01-13 17:05:09	1682432	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\XpsPrint.dll
2013-01-09 01:19:09	2312704	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2013-01-09 01:12:03	1392128	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2013-01-09 01:11:06	1494528	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-01-09 01:07:51	173056	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-01-09 01:07:47	599040	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\vbscript.dll
2013-01-09 01:04:42	2382848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2013-01-08 22:11:21	1800704	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2013-01-08 22:03:20	1129472	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2013-01-08 22:03:12	1427968	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-01-08 21:59:02	142848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-01-08 21:58:29	420864	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\vbscript.dll
2013-01-08 21:56:23	2382848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2013-01-04 06:11:21	2284544	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2013-01-04 06:11:13	2776576	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2013-01-04 04:43:21	44032	----a-w-	C:\Windows\apppatch\acwow64.dll
2012-12-19 20:50:14	5630200	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atiumdag.dll
2012-12-19 20:48:48	11278336	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
2012-12-19 20:29:36	23461376	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atio6axx.dll
2012-12-19 20:22:50	70144	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\coinst_9.012.dll
2012-12-19 20:19:46	163840	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiapfxx.exe
2012-12-19 20:18:04	51200	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\aticalrt64.dll
2012-12-19 20:18:02	46080	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\aticalrt.dll
2012-12-19 20:17:54	44544	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\aticalcl64.dll
2012-12-19 20:17:52	44032	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\aticalcl.dll
2012-12-19 20:17:40	16082944	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\aticaldd64.dll
2012-12-19 20:13:24	13703168	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\aticaldd.dll
2012-12-19 20:12:44	18982400	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atioglxx.dll
2012-12-19 20:09:52	960512	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\aticfx32.dll
2012-12-19 20:08:04	1151488	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\aticfx64.dll
2012-12-19 20:06:00	6681088	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atidxx32.dll
2012-12-19 19:59:44	5087744	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiumd6a.dll
2012-12-19 19:57:00	442368	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atidemgy.dll
2012-12-19 19:56:46	550912	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atieclxx.exe
2012-12-19 19:56:00	240640	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe
2012-12-19 19:54:38	120320	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atitmm64.dll
2012-12-19 19:54:22	21504	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atimuixx.dll
2012-12-19 19:54:18	59392	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiedu64.dll
2012-12-19 19:54:12	43520	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ati2edxx.dll
2012-12-19 19:49:00	7370752	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atidxx64.dll
2012-12-19 19:44:28	4162048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atiumdva.dll
.

Second one
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume3
Install Date: 26/06/2012 10:25:40 PM
System Uptime: 8/03/2013 12:50:43 PM (1 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. | | Z77X-D3H
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2700K CPU @ 3.50GHz | Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2700K CPU @ 3.50GHz | 3901/100mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 112 GiB total, 7.534 GiB free.
D: is CDROM (UDF)
Z: is FIXED (NTFS) - 1863 GiB total, 1317.076 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP113: 7/03/2013 9:06:08 PM - OTM Restore Point
RP114: 7/03/2013 11:03:02 PM - OTM Restore Point
RP115: 7/03/2013 11:06:49 PM - OTM Restore Point
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
@BIOS
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Alien Swarm
AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding
AMD APP SDK Runtime
AMD Catalyst Install Manager
AMD Drag and Drop Transcoding
AMD Media Foundation Decoders
ANNO 2070
Atheros Communications Inc.(R) AR81Family Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Driver
µTorrent
AVG 2012
AVG Security Toolbar
Battlelog Web Plugins
Belkin USB Wireless Adaptor
Borderlands 2
Cargo Commander
Catalyst Control Center
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
Catalyst Control Center Localization All
ccc-utility64
CCC Help Chinese Standard
CCC Help Chinese Traditional
CCC Help Czech
CCC Help Danish
CCC Help Dutch
CCC Help English
CCC Help Finnish
CCC Help French
CCC Help German
CCC Help Greek
CCC Help Hungarian
CCC Help Italian
CCC Help Japanese
CCC Help Korean
CCC Help Norwegian
CCC Help Polish
CCC Help Portuguese
CCC Help Russian
CCC Help Spanish
CCC Help Swedish
CCC Help Thai
CCC Help Turkish
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts
Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor
Darksiders II
Diablo III
Dragon Age: Origins
Dwarfs F2P
Endless Space
ESN Sonar
Fallout 2
Fallout 2 Unofficial Patch 1.02.27.3
Fallout 3
Far Cry 3
FTL: Faster Than Light
Google Chrome
Gothic 3 Forsaken Gods Enhanced Edition
Gratuitous Space Battles
Gratuitous Tank Battles
Guns of Icarus Online
Hitman: Absolution
Impulse
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver
Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client
Java 7 Update 15
Java Auto Updater
Katawa Shoujo
Katawa Shoujo Act 1
marvell 91xx driver
Metro 2033
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Nexus Mod Manager
NVIDIA PhysX
ON_OFF Charge B11.1102.1
Origin
PlanetSide 2
Platform
PunkBuster Services
RGSS-RTP Standard
RuneScape Launcher 1.2
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat [v1.6.02]
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)
Sid Meier's Civilization V
Sins of a Solar Empire - Trinity
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion
StarCraft II
Steam
Stronghold Kingdoms
Supreme Commander 2
TeamSpeak 3 Client
The Bard's Tale
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
The Walking Dead
Total War: SHOGUN 2
Towns
Ubisoft Game Launcher
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
uTorrentControl_v2 Toolbar
VIA Platform Device Manager
Visual Studio 2008 x64 Redistributables
Wargame: European Escalation
Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine
Warhammer® 40,000™: Dawn of War® II - Retribution™
WinRAR 4.20 (64-bit)
World in Conflict: Soviet Assault
X-COM: UFO Defense
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Xfire (remove only)
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
8/03/2013 12:51:06 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The atksgt service failed to start due to the following error: This driver has been blocked from loading
8/03/2013 12:51:06 PM, Error: Application Popup [875] - Driver atksgt.sys has been blocked from loading.
7/03/2013 9:07:03 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-SharedAccess_NAT [31004] - The DNS proxy agent was unable to allocate 0 bytes of memory. This may indicate that the system is low on virtual memory, or that the memory manager has encountered an internal error.
7/03/2013 11:14:59 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-SharedAccess_NAT [34001] - The ICS_IPV6 failed to configure IPv6 stack.
6/03/2013 9:38:51 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The AVG Firewall service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
3/03/2013 11:23:56 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-Directory-Services-SAM [12291] - SAM failed to start the TCP/IP or SPX/IPX listening thread
3/03/2013 10:57:10 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network List Service service depends on the Network Location Awareness service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
3/03/2013 10:57:10 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {7D096C5F-AC08-4F1F-BEB7-5C22C517CE39}
3/03/2013 10:57:10 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netprofm with arguments "" in order to run the server: {A47979D2-C419-11D9-A5B4-001185AD2B89}
3/03/2013 10:57:10 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netman with arguments "" in order to run the server: {BA126AD1-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}
3/03/2013 10:57:09 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}
3/03/2013 10:57:09 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server: {1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
3/03/2013 10:57:03 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service ShellHWDetection with arguments "" in order to run the server: {DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: AFD AppleCharger Avgfwfd Avgldx64 Avgmfx64 Avgtdia DfsC discache NetBIOS NetBT nsiproxy Psched rdbss spldr tdx vwififlt Wanarpv6 WfpLwf
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Workstation service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service depends on the Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service depends on the Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB 2.0 MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB 1.x MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network Store Interface Service service depends on the NSI proxy service driver. service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network Location Awareness service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network Connections service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The IP Helper service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The DNS Client service depends on the NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
3/03/2013 10:56:57 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The DHCP Client service depends on the Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
1/03/2013 5:53:28 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Computer Browser service depends on the Server service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
1/03/2013 5:53:27 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The HomeGroup Provider service depends on the Function Discovery Provider Host service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
1/03/2013 5:53:16 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig [10000] - WLAN Extensibility Module has failed to start. Module Path: C:\Windows\System32\bcmihvsrv64.dll Error Code: 21
1/03/2013 5:52:56 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: AppleCharger Avgldx64 Avgmfx64 discache spldr Wanarpv6
1/03/2013 5:37:50 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Steam Client Service service to connect.
1/03/2013 5:37:50 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Steam Client Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
.
==== End Of File ===========================

Hope it helps


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

There is no sign of anything in the log that could explain the problem with the file replacement, as all attempts to replace the file have failed I would now recommend a Repair Install.

First thing you should do is back up all your important data just in case something goes wrong and you have to do a Clean install.

If you do not have a Retail copy of Windows 7 please go here: Windows 7 ISO downloads and download the version of Windows 7 that matches what you have on your PC.

You must burn the ISO image to a DVD using an ISO image burner, copying the ISO to a DVD will not work, if you do not have an ISO burner download this free software and follow the instructions below to burn the disc.ImgBurn

Install the program and start the application. Select the top left hand option to burn image file to disk and then on the next window click on the small yellow folder icon and browse to the ISO file you wish to burn. Then click on the two grey discs with the arrow in between (bottom left) and leave it to complete the operation.

Once done, please go here Windows 7 Repair Install and follow the instructions.

When complete, test the system to see if the original problems have been resolved.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

I followed the instruction but when i tried to do the install i got the error again, and the install wont work. 

So do i have to do a clean install after all?

And i am using an actual windows install disk too.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You need to go past that error and then insert the Windows 7 disc to do the Repair Install, or is that what you are doing?

If the problem persists delete the file C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll and then see if you can continue.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

I deleted that file and the installation works now.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, let me know how it goes and how well the system runs when the Repair is complete.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent it appears everything is running perfectly again.
No errors and my programs start and run properly,

Thanks for all the help, much appreciated.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're most welcome and glad to hear all is OK. If you run OTM again and hit the Cleanup button it will remove itself and most of the other tools used, you can delete any other programs used and/or logs from the desktop that remain.


----------



## Shimmers (Mar 1, 2013)

ok thanks will do


----------

